# Suhr guitars



## Darjames (Jul 5, 2015)

I thought I may get some answers here so any input great appreciated. 

I've recently been on a quest for a Suhr, problem is that the only place I see them available used is in the Toronto area (I'm London area). Now, I have no issue driving down there as its not that far but I'd rather play a few first if possible. My question is, is Cosmo music the only place that carries them around southern Ontario?

I've owned many high end guitars over the years and the reason I'm looking at a Suhr is from what I've read, they have the classic kind of feel but with a bit of a quicker neck and most importantly, it's the quality I'm after. 

Any thoughts or input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm a long time Suhr owner. I have a 2008 Classic S, 2 colour sunburst. It is my favourite and best playing strat. Build quality is equal to or better than the CS Fenders with a lot of modern playability upgrades. I have the SS frets, compound radius neck, SSC. Sound is very classic, I have the V50's in mine. 

I know Lauzon's in Ottawa carries them (but a limited number, its mostly custom order)


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

The Arts in Newmarket has some - not as many as Cosmos.


----------



## Darjames (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks guys, I'm looking at an s2 right now to be honest. I own two core model Prs guitars and basically I'm guessing that they are on par with that.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I was seriously looking at a Pro series guitar (they are the new version of the s2). The build is superb. They have stainless steel frets (which I love) and SSC which is a huge upgrade over the S2 IMO. Honestly the only difference between the Pro and my Classic is the v70 pickups (and 1K$)


----------



## Darjames (Jul 5, 2015)

I guess what I'm looking for is a higher end guitar that has a humbucker and two single coils that is great for hard rock/blues. I'd love a Prs like that but with that configuration, it's way out of my price range even in the used market. This is why I feel Suhr would be the best option.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I would agree. The PRS guitars are excellent but since the dollar has gone south the prices for new guitars are steep. You do get pretty decent deals on used PRS, however. There are a bunch of great ones on the forum ATM.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Suhr builds a great guitar. I sold my 2000 Suhr Tele last year and it was one of the best guitars I had played. I saw a few used s/s/h Suhr's on forums in the last few days.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I would certainly make the trip to Cosmo - simply because there are so many. I've played all of them (Including their $10K limited edition canadian wood ones (or whatever they are). 

The good thing is that they also carry a lot of anderson and fender CS, so you can get a real good idea. My favs were the anderson, but I wouldn't buy one myself.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

When i was in looking at them a yr and a half ago...lauzons only had three used classic Ts

I love mine...classic t...baked birds eye maple neck..mohag/maple body...

Feels like home!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Last I saw, used Suhrs went for the same as used PRS models - they're both in the same bracket new. 

The HSS PRS guitars didn't seem to do so well, so I imagine you could find one for a good price - especially if you look to the US market. That said, the new 5-way blade switch may mean you don't need the HSS setup as you suspect you do (though having owned one I completely understand why you'd seek one out).

I mostly see the strat and tele models for sale, though occasionally someone has something a bit more unique.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Musique Max in Rosemère (North of Montreal) used to be a dealer. I think they still have a few Suhr in stock. Check their Facebook page or give them a call. They were heavily discounting them.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I had an S1 that I bought used for @ $1500, I should've kept that one.

Great build, with the HSS configuration and only one tone knob, 
so the two knobs were a bit away from the playing surface, a peeve I have with a regular Strat.

Something came up and I traded it off, I'm not even sure what that was now.


----------



## Darjames (Jul 5, 2015)

Alex said:


> Suhr builds a great guitar. I sold my 2000 Suhr Tele last year and it was one of the best guitars I had played. I saw a few used s/s/h Suhr's on forums in the last few days.


Their tele's look killer, wish there were a few more of them (or Suhrs in general) around the area.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

The ones i saw at lauzons were close to 2G i think...used...

I think dealers are able to get spec sheets on the guitars...my experience was a little different, but i played a bunch of Suhrs and wrote down serial numbers...and Suhr sent spec sheets...thats how i figured out what neck shape and pickups i liked


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

I recently played a pre loved Suhr Classic T at Lauzons and loved it. One of those, should have bought it and asked for forgiveness later! It was ice blue metallic in colour, baked maple neck, stainless steel frets, Humbucker in the bridge, single coil at the neck. It was really nice and beat the '52 avri and one of those "10 for 15" Korina teles hands down. 

It was $2500.00 and fully expect it sold quickly.

My search for a tele continues.....


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

One of the top Teles I played was a Suhr antique T with the medium baked maple neck - I love their strap pups and buckers, but the Tele pups don't do much for me. The guitar itself was great.

I've had a couple Suhrs - very impressive.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

When all else fails, check the manufacturers website for Dealers...

http://www.suhr.com/dealers-worldwide-selling-authentic-suhr-equipment.html


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Just a wild guess, but I suspect Darjames is no longer searching...................


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

http://cosmomusic.ca/on-sale.html?brand=8194&dir=desc&limit=50&order=price


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

StratCat said:


> I recently played a pre loved Suhr Classic T at Lauzons and loved it. One of those, should have bought it and asked for forgiveness later! It was ice blue metallic in colour, baked maple neck, stainless steel frets, Humbucker in the bridge, single coil at the neck. It was really nice and beat the '52 avri and one of those "10 for 15" Korina teles hands down.
> 
> It was $2500.00 and fully expect it sold quickly.
> 
> My search for a tele continues.....


FYI - It's still for sale.

so there's still time to get yourself in trouble


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

No, no, yes, yes, no, yes, oh no, oh my....


----------



## Darjames (Jul 5, 2015)

You are correct my friend......... I must say that I have found a beautiful Suhr thanks to a wonderful member. The guitar plays like butter and sounds just as good. I'm actually shocked at how versatile this guitar can be. I play mostly blues, hard rock and a bit of metal and this guitar covers it all.

Against my two core model Prs guitars it stands right next to them. As was mentioned before, they are two completely different guitars but are definitely on the same level, I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

StratCat said:


> No, no, yes, yes, no, yes, oh no, oh my....


LOL!

If they would actually not try and rob me blind for a trade in I offered them towards it (an '09 Custom Shop dlx Strat), I would have bought it myself...but $1200 for trade value for a $4,500 Strat when new, I almost fell out of my chair....

Le Big Sigh.


----------



## healthless (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm looking to buy a Suhr Black Modern Satin.
I am trying to figure out which website would be the cheapest option, American site or cosmo.
I would like to pay under $3000 for it... ($2000 US/0.75 conversion * 1.13 tax )


----------



## arcalumis (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey Darjames, congrats on the new-to-you Suhr. I couldn't be happier with my Suhr Modern Satin (okay, maybe if if had a burl maple top I'd be a smidgeon happier). Quite a versatile guitar.

Healthless, I see that there's a Modern Satin in natural posted yesterday on Kijiji (in St. Catharines, I think).


----------



## Blue Velvet (Aug 16, 2012)

Suhr guitars play like a dream, they are spectacular instruments and I've never played one that was less than amazing.


----------

